# Welder Fabricator for hire chicagoland



## twinbrothers (Jan 16, 2009)

Anyone in the chicagoland in need of fab or welding let me know.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Yeah, turn my SnowMan into an Ebling.

I'm serious.


----------



## twinbrothers (Jan 16, 2009)

call me 847-815-7648 Matt


----------



## twinbrothers (Jan 16, 2009)

Bump to the top


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

hey matt yea i need some work im on the north side of chicago i'll give you a call this weekend of eairly next next i need some spot welding on a trailer and a bobcat plow fixed


----------



## twinbrothers (Jan 16, 2009)

bump to the top


----------



## twinbrothers (Jan 16, 2009)

bump tp top


----------

